# spiritualism and music the work of Goudimel and Le Jeune protestant french?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ah... lady & gentelmens i feel so sad for the brutal killing of poor Claude Goudimel as a catholic of faith ,feel the pain of my protestants faith fraternal brother too, spiritualist movement is about Religion before music and Claude 
Goudimel had a distinctive godlike joy in is heart, a kind soul , as people mention but he got brutally slaughter at Saint-Bartélémy aka saint-bart purging and slaughter of protestants, poor Goudimel is music is so soulfull filled whit joy pure love from above... :tiphat:

Another Interesting composer Is Le Jeune, very talented yet not a Goudimel, beleive me , i really like goudimel achievements, monolith of faith and peace, amen to this folks amen, Goudimel should not be forgotten he is that great you got to love his music, a sadely forgotten composer, very religieous very pieous, brave, Goudimel got axe , whiteout animosity like a lamb of god according to a witness of St-Bart massacre , in a book i read. Some powerfull writing of someone that have devotion to the holy!!!

What do you think of Claude Goudimel , what are the best cd or lp (better yet) a thick one.

Common please , dont forget Goudimel was an important composer of is era , no mather what hey?


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Claude Goudimel - Psalm 42 from Genevan Psalter

Very stately and calming.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Psalm 23 from the Genevan Psalter - setting by Goudimel


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I’ve never managed to get into Goudimel, so I’d love to explore any recommendations for recordings which make his music get off the page. It always seems a bit too pious for my tastes. Le Jeune, on the other hand, seems to me to have composed some very attractive music, as performed by Paul Van Nevel.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

The Goudimel posted above does not strike me as coming from the creative center, but I've not heard much of his music. 

Music like Hildegard von Bingen, now there is music which strikes me immediately as being "tuned in" to spiritual essence.

Forget piousness, what does that have to do with being spiritually aware? "...pious, dutiful, blessed, kind, devout, god-fearing," how will any of that get us to be spiritually aware? I'd get more by listening to John Coltrane.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

millionrainbows said:


> The Goudimel posted above does not strike me as coming from the creative center, but I've not heard much of his music.
> 
> Music like Hildegard von Bingen, now there is music which strikes me immediately as being "tuned in" to spiritual essence.
> 
> Forget piousness, what does that have to do with being spiritually aware? "...pious, dutiful, blessed, kind, devout, god-fearing," how will any of that get us to be spiritually aware? I'd get more by listening to John Coltrane.


OK, you gave your opinion, let me give mine, then let's just let it drop, like gentlemen.

Well, where has this new age speak gotten us? America and Europe used to be very wonderful. Wives didn't have to work, could spend time with their kids or their bridge groups. Kids weren't shooting up their classmates. Maybe spirituality is more about humility and awe of God than you realize. The God of new agers is themselves.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Apart from Le Jeune, another French protestant composer I like is Paschal De L'Estocart, or at least his octonaires de la vanité du monde.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

regenmusic said:


> OK, you gave your opinion, let me give mine, then let's just let it drop, like gentlemen.
> 
> Well, where has this new age speak gotten us? America and Europe used to be very wonderful. Wives didn't have to work, could spend time with their kids or their bridge groups. Kids weren't shooting up their classmates. Maybe spirituality is more about humility and awe of God than you realize. The God of new agers is themselves.


Ahh, things always seem better in memories. I think the problem is greed, daylight savings time (tied in with greed because there is more daylight, and people work longer, stores stay open later), and a general state of unconsciousness which, I agree, has reached an epidemic, dangerous level.

If Christainity can make people more "awake" and better people, then I'm all for it. But when it loses that track and becomes a routine, like that music, then I feel it has failed its original best purpose, which was exemplified by Christ himself. "Consider the lilies of the valley..."

In the end, I agree with you...America has gotten off the path, and is descending into a hellish state.


----------

